# Vet 10 minutes away 102 degrees outside, please help



## val3 (Jul 12, 2018)

I made an appointment for one of my birds to see the vet on Monday and the closest avian vet is 10 minutes away. The temperature is supposed to be 102 on Monday. My budgie acts very healthy but his droppings are watery and he has been opening and closing his beak a lot after eating..not panting just opening and closing his beak quickly for a while every time he eats. I'm worried he might have some sort of bacterial infection or issue with his crop even though he's very active, talkative and is eating fine. 

Now I'm worried that taking him to the vet in the heat will hurt him. Please help. If I have the air conditioner running (not directly at him) in the car will that be enough? Should I give him a spray bath before leaving? I don't know what to do.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Go out and cool the car down before taking the budgie's cage out to the car. Have the cage outdoors for as short a time as possible. 
Be sure you do not allow the air conditioner to make the car too cold, however. Direct the vents away from the cage and ensure you have a towel or sheet to drape over the cage to ensure the budgie is not in a draft. Do the same thing before you leave the vet's office.

I would not recommend misting the budgie before you leave for the vet, doing so will lessen the feather's ability to protect the bird from the changes in temperature as you take it from the house, outdoors and then into the car*


----------



## val3 (Jul 12, 2018)

Thank you so much for the advice. I heard somewhere to mist them before the car ride so I wasn't sure since I couldn't find much info on it. I won't mist him if that's the case. Thank you, I get so worried and want to do the right thing for him.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

You've been given great advice :thumbsup: 

Let us know how the vet visit goes!


----------

